# My BEST day yet!



## Dhaffner (Dec 29, 2011)

I've been blessed to be part of some great fishing trips already this year,





































but last Saturday was by far my best to date. After working Saturday my sweetie suggested we try taking my 18 month old out for a ride in the boat for the first time. It was mid 80's and totally calm so I agreed hoping for the best. Sure enough he was like a fish to water, and made himself right at home in the boat and even let me assist him in catching his first fish! This is what life is all about, check out the video!


----------



## goosejerky (Apr 6, 2012)

Were those perch caught off the ice? We had a pretty good ice fishin year ourselves. Nice Fish


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

Nice! How big was that walleye in the first photo? :beer:


----------



## Dhaffner (Dec 29, 2011)

Yeah, the perch were caught on the ice. She was 10-14


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Nice looking fish


----------

